# He doesn't like to pee outside in rain



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

He doesn't like going outside if it's raining got him a rain coat but still doesn't want to do his chores if weather bad. I bought pee pads and put one down in garage and took him to where it was and he wouldn't use it. I came back into house and started fixing meal and he pooped on carpet. I told him no outside and took poop and him outside and since it had stopped raining he peed. With bad weather coming and sometimes we do get rain and snow any suggestion on how to get him to either use pee pad in garage or go outside. Have an awing in back.   Oh yes he will be 1 the 8th of this month and I got him in May of this year. 
Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ah, yes...I've go one of them. Archie hates to get his feet wet! :w00t: Sometimes he'll use the pee pee pad, but he's so dramatic about it - like it's too small for him or something and he knows it's Abbey's pad anyway.

Tink, on the other hand, runs outside dutifully and does his thing and runs back in - no problem there. :thumbsup: 

Abbey uses the pad or goes outside, which ever is the handiest at the time. :aktion033: 

I hate when it rains several days in a row!!! :smstarz:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad I saw this post. Clifford wouldn't potty outside this morning either, due to a few drops of rain. So, I carried him out and took him to his spot. He stood there and starred at me, and I turned my back to him, and he went pee, but not poop. Since he wouldn't poop, he went in his crate for about 15min and I tried again, and still no action. Finally the rain lightened up, and I ran him out and he did his business. My feeling on all this, is if they don't go, don't let them roam around to find a place inside. Gate them, or crate them, and keep trying until they go.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

I just wish I could get him to use pee pads when I first got him I put pee pad down put when he used it most of pee or poop ended up on carpet instead of the pee pad so I just took him outside. It would be nice if he would use it in the garage as cement would be easier to clean up than carpet but I will try what you said if he doesn't do his chores then crate him then take him out later.
Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mia will pee on the pad inside because she absolutely refuses to go outside when it's wet.

but she will NOT poo on the pad. it's soooo frustrating. thank God we live in CA where it rarely rains, but today she pooped on the tile when i placed her in the pen. ugh.

i tried the "litter box" for dogs, and all she wanted to do was eat the stuff.

i'm going to try the crate trick when i get home. sometimes i will get lucky and she will go when it's wet but it absolutely has to be NOT sprinkling AT ALL.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree with back in the crate if they do not go. Some dogs like if you get a big golf umbrella as opposed to the raincoat.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 23 2009, 05:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712160


> ...Some dogs like if you get a big golf umbrella as opposed to the raincoat.[/B]


That would be Parker, but I still put a raincoat on him.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

poor baby, i would try the golf umbrellas. good luck getting your baby to potty outside. i given up, whenever it rains the girls will not go potty outside, they will just freeze. im just glad they are indoor and outdoor potty trained. deuce will do his businesss but i might try the raincoat and booties idea. good luck~


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Toby Cooper @ Oct 6 2008, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646206


> He doesn't like going outside if it's raining got him a rain coat but still doesn't want to do his chores if weather bad. I bought pee pads and put one down in garage and took him to where it was and he wouldn't use it. I came back into house and started fixing meal and he pooped on carpet. I told him no outside and took poop and him outside and since it had stopped raining he peed. With bad weather coming and sometimes we do get rain and snow any suggestion on how to get him to either use pee pad in garage or go outside. Have an awing in back.   Oh yes he will be 1 the 8th of this month and I got him in May of this year.
> Linda[/B]


I would train him to use the pads even in nice weather and place it somewhere in the house that you prefer and that he could get to easily. Do you have a laundry room? I don't know if the garage is the place for the pad. How would he get to it on his own. If you are just starting to use the pads treat and praise him when he uses them. Positive reinforcement.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

You have had lots of words of wisdome from some of the above posts, I have no more to add to those, but I just wanted to comment on how this seems to be such a maltese thing. I have always had issues with my malts not liking to do the duty in the rain. I use peepads in the house now, so we do not have to. But I have struggled with this for years. Maltese can be such prissy little things, (even the boys), can't they?


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Zippy thinks she is going to melt when she gets wet. Zippy has always been trained to go outside to potty, so we have never tried potty pads. I found that with her and the little male I lost that if I put a little raincoat on them, they didn't find it as offensive. I try to work around really bad weather, but rain or not, I pick little miss do da up, and we both go out and drown. She has found it is an effort in futility if she procrastinates. Now she gets out there, does her business and runs for the door. They are all different.


----------



## socalmama (Jan 19, 2009)

I have to laugh and add to this thread especially since it is raining this weekend in California. My male WILL NOT step foot outside in the rain in the backyard, even if it smells the least bit wet.... but will go out in the pouring rain in the front yard on a leash and pee all day long. I finally get frustrated and have him do his business out in the garage and clean up after him. We have motorcycles and he always picks Hubbys bike to pee on  never mine!! My little girl will always pick the outside or the throw rug to the outside to pee on if it rains, so I always buy cheapies... oh well, good thing they are cuties.
My friend at work has litter box trained her maltese and laughs at me because hers will always go in litter boxes.


----------

